# 3 in 1 professional silicone spray lubricant ?



## Silthrim (Nov 3, 2010)

I just tried this spray 
http://www.amazon.com/3--10041-Silicone-Lubricant-Aerosol/dp/B000BBYCUC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288801343&sr=8-1

on my 2x2x2 eastsheen. Now this cube is really bad. It was ok before i tried it, i just wanted to make my cube smoother. 
The cube is sticky now, and i has no cornercutting anymore. (Yes, it had before!)

Does someone has any experience with this spray?
Do I maybe only have to wait a few hours?


----------



## theace (Nov 3, 2010)

I would rather recommend THIS or THIS (if you want free shipping)


----------



## wontolla (Nov 3, 2010)

I bought that spray as well and had the same problem.
I have tried several times with different approaches with no luck.
Complete lube with overnight drying out... Loads of lube... Just a little bit of lube...Braking in like crazy just after lubing...hours later etc.Nothing works.
I had to wash my cube with soap to get rid of the lube.
I don't know what is wrong with this 3 in 1 solicone spray. But it takes many hours to dry out.
The same happens with the Everbuild spray as well. http://www.everbuild.co.uk/products.php?q=silicone+spray&submit=Go


----------



## DavidEBowyerJr (Nov 3, 2010)

I like lubix the best. I tried Jigaloo (which works ok) I tried crc (nothing special) I even did vaseline on my very first cube (n00b move there). Lubix is the best by far. Plus you don't need a lot of it so it last forever.


----------



## Silthrim (Nov 3, 2010)

OK, thanks. 
I put my cubies in a cup with water and body lotion. I hope I can get rid of the oil this way. 

I hope so. can give me lube or a 2x2 in Princeton...., because 2x2x2 is my favorite event.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Nov 3, 2010)

I use it all the time, it's fine, just use it sparingly and let it dry.


----------



## no1337cube (Nov 4, 2010)

Cube-Fu said:


> I use it all the time, it's fine, just use it sparingly and let it dry.


Basically what he said.
But to play safe, go along with those new lubes...namely Lubix/Maru/Jigaloo.


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Nov 4, 2010)

Go with Lubix! I was always skeptic lubix and just used CRC and so I bought the 8cc ($20) lubix and it's amazing and worth the money so get it!


----------



## blakedacuber (Nov 4, 2010)

do one quick spray and break it in for half an hour thats what i do and it works good for e

although i agree at first my eastsheen 2x2 was like that but brek it in alot and it'll be awesome


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 4, 2010)

This lubricant is really awesome on some cubes and not others. Two cube that it sucks on is the eastsheen 2x2 and 5x5 from my experience


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 5, 2010)

Lubix is great. Jigaloo is a nice 2nd choice if you cannot order online for some reason.


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 5, 2010)

I've used this lube, and I wasn't impressed. But the best thing is a short spray, and working it in for a long time. If possible, you could try other lubricants. Jig-A-loo is good, it's what I use. CRC is apparently good, but I haven't used it. There's also Lubix and Maru, and they don't come in the form of a can. They're Syringes and bottles, respectively. The Lubix is designed to last a really long time, so even the smallest size available should suffice. Makes the cube really fast, if applied correctly. Maru lube comes in a bottle, and nobody knows what this stuff is. It's really good though. It seems to dry out quickly though, so keep that in mind.

In my opinion, Lubix is the best for 2x2. Gives it a super fast feeling, but not creamy like what jig-a-loo will give you.


----------



## o2gulo (Nov 5, 2010)

3 in 1 professional silicone lube is made by WD-40.... So yea.... no doubt there.:tu


----------



## Silthrim (Nov 5, 2010)

@ o2gulo: hm, i took the one, thats not made by WD-40... there are two different kinds. (But there might be still some petroleum in it...

But I will order Lubix now. Thank you guys. 

(grrr. it's too late now to order something for Princeton...)


----------

